# gilman **ALERT**



## crane (Oct 25, 2006)

one of eagle countys finest citizens cut down every telephone pole, discarding most of them into the river. 

multiple poles from put in to fall creek. 

one blocking the entire river just after going under the bridge at fall creek. you will have to get out of your boat. total of 5-6 in fall creek rapid.

none of note in the class 4 drops between fall creek and slurry. 

there is also some wire in a few spots that may be difficult to remove until low water.

they will move around with more water. if gilman couldnt get any mankier, it just did!

and we got mooned by to white ******* just after slurry.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

White ******* is redundant. Shitty about the tele poles... wtf.


----------



## Cphilli (Jun 10, 2010)

Ouch. Let me know if you guys plan a cleaning mission. I'm sure JD or Turtle will still run it all as long as its 200cfs. Edit: I noticed a bit of wood in homestake the other day, Log under the water across the drop directly above leap of faith. I think with 100+cfs it won't be noticeable.


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

That sucks! Who, exactly did this?


----------



## crane (Oct 25, 2006)

no idea who did this but our guess was someone removing the wire for cash.


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

If we find out who the low life scum bag shit head is he will be crucified to one of the poles he threw in the river and be sent through slurry.


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

I just talked to the Eagle River Watershed Council. They are going to contact the mine managers to work out a plan to clean up the new mank asap. 

There is also a meeting tonight at 5:30 at the new Route 6 Cafe (formerly Paddy's) in Eagle-Vail to give information on what is going on with the Homestake Reservoir.


----------



## Snowolf (Apr 8, 2012)

Unbelievable!! Is there any way charges could be brought against these dirtbags for doing this if the authorities can find out who did it?


----------



## crane (Oct 25, 2006)

the telephone pole blocking the top part of fall creek has been pulled to the left bank and secured via rope and wedged between some rocks. she is clear from put in to takeout. unless the water level rised past 300ish it should stay in place.


----------

